# IBO 2018 schedule



## bikeme2 (Jan 28, 2011)

Has anyone seen the schedule for next year


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

IBO Schedule thru 2020 was published back in 2014 , for 2018 it says:
winter national mar 9-11
spring national april 13-15
1st leg may 18-20
2nd leg june 15-17
3rd leg july 13-15
worlds aug 9-12


----------



## bikeme2 (Jan 28, 2011)

bikeme2 said:


> Has anyone seen the schedule for next year[/QUOTE
> 
> Will the locations all be the same


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

I have no idea about that. I am pretty sure the spring national will be in the same place.


----------



## bandit69 (Mar 20, 2008)

Rumor has it back to Snowshoe for Worlds.


----------



## bandit69 (Mar 20, 2008)

Hopefully same places for Triple crown. All great shoots.


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

Should be announced at end of worlds.


----------



## harley (May 20, 2006)

bandit69 said:


> Rumor has it back to Snowshoe for Worlds.


Not a rumor. It's there


----------

